# RT 2500 problems



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Alright boy's and girls :bigok:... i did a search and couldnt find what i wanted so my question is .....

Tonight while plowing snow , I went to lift the blade and the winch pulled the cable in , but as soon as it got some tension on it , it would not lift it off the ground . It will go out no problem , just doesn't want to lift the plow. 

Could it be a gear on the inside that has broke ? It didnt make any noise or anything , just stopped lifting .I dont know a whole lot about winch's , most I know is how to take it apart and clean it and lube it back up .

I'm gunna take it apart tomorrow or sunday , so maybe you could fill me with your knowledge and let me know what to look for .


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Mine used to do that and I had to clean it up and grease it


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Probably not your issue and It might seem stupid but mine somehow manually disengaged while playing in the snow w the plow off . when I put the plow on it took me 30 min to realize it got disengaged . it turned but as soon as it had resistance on it it just sat there. 



Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk while securing 2 million sq feet of high rise building


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

nope thats not it , i had lifted and lowered the plow a few times before it stopped lifting and I double checked to make sure it was not in free spool , switched it back and forth a few times .

I took the winch off this morning and have it in 2 piece's and am slowly looking for the problem . have not seen anything yet , other than the drive shaft seem's to have some play in it , doesn't seem like it is sitting right , seem's like it is loose , I can move it up and down and has play in it .

I`m going to tackle it some more tomorrow I hope .


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I had a 2500ci warn before and it was a POS after a year.I took that thing apart alot to clean it.The thing I did to fix the engagement and disengagement was the shaft that runs thru it The octagon one has rounded ends so it can disengage and engage easy I took out and cut a long t handle Allen wrench same size and length to put in the down fall is that I made it so there was no free spool but worked good for my plow.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Well got it all ripped down , nothing boken , all it was , was it had gotten water in it , along with dirt and the water had frozen , as i started to remove gears I found what looked like teeth from gears , I put some between my fingers to try and get some of the grease off and it melted lol , so it was not teeth from gears . 

Everything seems to spin freely so far , just have to degrease everything and make sure there is no damaged teeth just to be on the safe side .

Guess I was not cleaning it good enough . It would be nice to figure out how water got in though .


----------

